# Nose sore - Rug burn? Hot spot?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hard to tell from the picture, but if she is rubbing on the carpet or grass it may be sore or itchy. Either way you could try bathing it with some strong brewed and cooled black tea, to fight infection and dry it out a little. Putting ointment on it could slow the healing process, as it will cause the sore to stay moist.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry...no advice. Poor Sydney, looks like it should hurt. I hope she heals real soon!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Our Rhett used to have that and it was from him bumping his nose on his food bowl trying to dump it over. He would eat about half of his food and then he would act like he wanted to dump the rest out. The bowl was a larger and low profile bowl and he could never dump it over but he kept trying anyway. He would have a little sore on the top of his nose exactly what your picture shows.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Thanks all.  I did put some tea on it last night and it helped dry a lot of it up. There's a spot thats a bit weepy so I'm worried about infection so I'm going to put some vetericyn on it this morning. I've never used it before, but from what I hear it works wonders so fingers crossed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I had to board my goldens a couple of years ago-my girl didn't like being confined while she was at the Vet. She hit the kennel door with her nose trying to open it and rubbed a raw spot on her nose bigger than the spot on your girl's. She knocked it open when she got home when she rubbed her face on her bed. I called the Vet and they told me once the bleeding stopped I could put Neosporin on it.

I also use the Vetericyn for minor cuts and scrapes, such as when my guys cut their feet on Oyster shells. That stuff works great, it's amazing. I would suggest putting some of a cotton ball instead of spraying it directly on her nose, I don't think it would be a good idea for it to get into her eyes or in her nose.

My girl's nose is a bit tender in the spot where she broke it open, your girl's might be too. 

I hope it heals up quickly for her.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I picked up some Vetericyn and it does appear to be helping!!! 

Except she's got two more scrapes on her face now. And I know she got them from rolling on the carpet and on the grass - I saw her right after she rolled. It's not normal for this to happen - she rolls all the time on the grass and carpet and her skin doesn't peel off. 

A trip to the vet tomorrow...


----------



## LC1967 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ruby had the same issue. It unfortunately spread and we had to resort to the "cone of shame" as she was rubbing it on the carpet etc.... And the scab kept coming off. The vet put her on an antibiotic and told us we could give her Benadryl both helped.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I haven't ruled out the 'cone of shame' if she keeps doing it! 

The vet gave her antibiotics and also an anti-inflammatory shot because it was swollen. Also recommended I put peroxide on it a few times a day. 

She hasn't cut it again since Monday, so fingers crossed we're into the healing stage.

When I asked what it was he said it could have been some eczema due to the humid weather than made her skin really moist. It still doesn't make complete sense to me because she rolls all the time.


----------

